# [wifi] n'arrive pas à se connecter à la Livebox. (résolu)

## Petit bonhomme

Bonjour. J'ai récemment fait l'acquisition d'une LiveBox, elle est paramétré et marche sous Windows XP, mais je n'arrive pas à connecter Gentoo dessus   :Sad: 

Pendant longtemps pour me connecter à monr réseau local j'ai toujours utilisé des commandes manuel (pas de script automatique). Mais maintenant avec la LiveBox je n'arrive plus à me connecter manuellement. J'ai cherché, et il m'a semblé qu'il me fallait le wpa_supplicant que j'ai donc installé, mais ça ne fonctionnait toujours pas. Ensuite j'ai essayé de configurer des scripts de démarage, mais je ne sais pas, il manque peut-être des choses, j'ai tenté à partir d'exemple et du manuel gentoo :

/etc/init.d/net

```
modules=("wpa_supplicant")

wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dndiswrapper"
```

/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

```
ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=0

ap_scan=1

network={

                 ssid="Livebox-7600"

                 proto=WPA

                 key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

                 psk="XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX"

                 priority=5

}

```

Aussi quand je démarre le PC j'ai ce message à la fin du démarage

/lib/rcscript/sh/rc-services.sh : line 412: /etc/init.d/net: Permission non accordé

Je crois que c'est une erreur de manip' de ma part, quand j'ai tenté plein de truc j'ai dû l'ajouter au script-rc. Peut-être qu'il faut que je l'enlève ?

Bon voilà sinon je comprends pas ce qu'il faut faire en manuel comme pour les scripts automatiques.

Merci.Last edited by Petit bonhomme on Wed Mar 28, 2007 4:36 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## yoyo

Hello Petit bonhomme,

La livebox n'utilise pas un cryptage WEP plutôt ??

Quelle est ta carte wifi ??

Enjoy !

----------

## davidou2a

Les Livebox Pro utilisent WPA !!! pas les Livebox normales, les livebox Pro soit NOIRES... les autre blanches...

A mon avis c'est plutot WEP que tu devrais utiliser

apparement tu arrivait a te connecter d'apres ce que tu dis, pourrais tu nous donner le resultat des cmmandes suivantes

```
# ifconfig

# iwconfig

# iwlist
```

merçi  :Smile: 

----------

## Petit bonhomme

 *davidou2a wrote:*   

> Les Livebox Pro utilisent WPA !!! pas les Livebox normales, les livebox Pro soit NOIRES... les autre blanches...
> 
> A mon avis c'est plutot WEP que tu devrais utiliser

 

Je sais pas trop en fait, oui j'ai une Livebox blanche. Mais dans mon ancien réseau sans fil la clé WEP ne contenait que 10 caractères (enfin, on peut en mettre peut-être plus mais j'en sais rien), je sais pas trop pourquoi j'ai pensé au WPA, peut-être a cause de topic trouver sur des forums ou des how-to, il devait en avoir une différence de la mienne et ça m'a induit en erreur.

 *davidou2a wrote:*   

> apparement tu arrivait a te connecter d'apres ce que tu dis, pourrais tu nous donner le resultat des cmmandes suivantes
> 
> ```
> # ifconfig
> 
> ...

 

Ben j'avais un autre réseau sans fil avant d'avoir la Livebox, j'avais un modem ADSL installé sur un autre PC sous Windows XP, et les deux étaient rélié par réseau ad-hoc avec une clé WEP de 10 caractère à partir du même modèle de clé USB Wifi (RT2500). Donc je savais parfaitement me connecter en manuel dessus et ça a toujours fonctionné normalement. Mais je n'ai encore pas réussi à me connecter à la Livebox par mon PC sous Gentoo (l'autre sous XP marche normalement).

donc ifconfig:

```
lo       Lien encap:Boucle local

            inet adr:127.0.0.1 Masque:255.0.0.0

            UP LOOPBACK RUNNING MTU:16436 Metric:1

            RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

            TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

            collisions:0 lg file transmission:0

            RX bytes:0 (0.0 b) TX bytes:0 (0,0 b)
```

iwconfig:

```
wlan0     IEEE 802.11g ESSID:off/any

              Mode:Auto  Frequency:2.412 Ghz  Access Point: Not-Associated

              Bit Rate:11 Mb/s  Tx-Power:20 dBm  Sensitivity=-113 dBm

              RTS thr:2347 B  Fragment thr:2346 B

              Encryption key:off

              Power Management:off

              Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0

              Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

              Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0  Missed beacon:0
```

iwlist wlan0 scanning

```
Cell 01 - Adresse: 00:16:CF:AA:68:83

            Essid:"Livebox7600"

            Protocol: IEEE 802.11b

            Mode:Managed

            Frequency:2.412 Ghz (Channel 1)

            Quality: 64/100  Signal level: -55 dBm  Noise level:-96 dBm

            Encryption key:on

            Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s

                          24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s

                          12 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s

            Extra:bcm_int=100

            Extra:atim=0

            IE: WPA Version 1

                  Group Cipher :  TKIP

                  Pairwise Ciphers (1) : TKIP

                  Authentification Suites (1) : PSK
```

(je ne mets pas le reste des résultats, les autres point de wifi sont ceux de voisins).

Voilà   :Smile: 

----------

## davidou2a

*** edit ***

pour la clé wep ça depends du type Hexadecimale, 32 Bits ou autres... donc bon c'est pas essentiellement grave au pire dans ta livebox vas dans l'admin

tu dois trouver "Reseau sans fil" tu dois avoir configuration WEP,

tu mets clé WEP "128Bits" et tu remets la clé WEP qui est sous ta livebox dans l'etiquette sous la forme suivante :

45:c5:56:hy: ect ect en faite chaque groupe de 2 caracteres séparés par un ":" ce sera plus simple de remettre celle d origine  :Wink: 

ok,ok essayons ça :

mets ça dans ton : /etc/conf.d/net

```
modules_wlan0=( "iwconfig" )

essid_wlan0="Livebox7600"

key_Livebox7600="ta clé wep"

config_wlan0=( "dhcp" )
```

et fais en root:

```
# ln -s /etc/init.d/net.lo /etc/init.d/net.wlan0
```

puis:

```
# /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start (ou restart eventuellement)
```

si tu n as pas dhcpcd d'installé un petit #emerge dhcpcd arrangera ça...

voila j'attends tes reponses

----------

## Tony Clifton

[mode fouteur_de_merde = on]

les livebox blanches permettent aussi d'utiliser le wpa   :Twisted Evil:  , bon ça marche comme sur une livebox, mais parfois ça marche   :Laughing: 

[mode fouteur_de_merde = off]

----------

## davidou2a

mouais enfin sur les 5 livebox blanches que j'ai pu avoir j'ai jamais vu d'option WPA dans le menu admin... peut etre que j'ai de la merde dans les yeux... bref enfin de toute façon comme tu dis ça dois marcher un peu a l'emporte pieces...

----------

## Petit bonhomme

Bonjour davidou2a.

J'ai suivis tes instruction et j'ai donc lancé le net.wlan0 start, mais ça a loupé.

La première fois que j'ai testé il me marquait que un truc comme "command not found: key_Livebox-7600: [aveclaclé]". Alors je me suis dis qu'il y avait peut-être une erreur dans le fichiet type que tu m'avais posté et j'ai changé "key_Livebox-7600" par "key_wlan0". Mais là encore ça n'a pas marché (le command not found à néanmoins disparue):

```
* Caching service dependencies...

* Starting wlan0

*    Configuring wireless network for wlan0

*    Failed to configure wireless for wlan0
```

----------

## yoyo

 *Petit bonhomme wrote:*   

> La première fois que j'ai testé il me marquait que un truc comme "command not found: key_Livebox-7600: [aveclaclé]".

 Il me semble que le caractère "-" n'est pas "toléré" dans les essid et qu'il doit être remplcé par un "_".

Enjoy !

----------

## davidou2a

 *yoyo wrote:*   

>  *Petit bonhomme wrote:*   La première fois que j'ai testé il me marquait que un truc comme "command not found: key_Livebox-7600: [aveclaclé]". Il me semble que le caractère "-" n'est pas "toléré" dans les essid et qu'il doit être remplcé par un "_".
> 
> Enjoy !

 

Oui c'est exactement ça ma livebox est en "Wanadoo_xxx" et ça passe... avec un underscore a la place d un tiret ça passe je viens de tester en changant mon ESSID  :Smile: 

----------

## Petit bonhomme

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> Il me semble que le caractère "-" n'est pas "toléré" dans les essid et qu'il doit être remplcé par un "_".
> 
> Enjoy !

 

Ok   :Smile:  j'ai changé. Le "command not found" ne réapparait pas mais il ne veut toujours pas fonctionner (c'est le même message que j'ai mis plus haut avec le "failed to configure").

----------

## davidou2a

Verifies la clé wep que t as entrée et verifies celle qui est dans l'admin de la livebox (on ne sait jamais)

----------

## Temet

Je dis ça comme ça, mais dans son deuxième message y a ça:

```
            IE: WPA Version 1 

                   Group Cipher :  TKIP 

                   Pairwise Ciphers (1) : TKIP 

                   Authentification Suites (1) : PSK
```

----------

## davidou2a

Une livebox qui fonctionne avec WPA...   :Shocked:  C'est la 1ere que je vois enfin parmi les livebox pour utilisateur lambda, je savais que les pro etaient en WPA... mais la   :Confused:  BoooUHHH honte a moi j'ai meme pas fait gaffe à ça...   :Embarassed: 

Pour WPA je peux malheureusement pas trop t aider, vu que j ai jamais vraiment eu a y toucher...

----------

## George Abitbol

 *davidou2a wrote:*   

> *** edit ***
> 
> mets ça dans ton : /etc/conf.d/net
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Perso j'utilise /etc/conf.d/wireless pour la conf wifi, c'est plus propre à mon goût, et en plus c'est bien commenté (o: (je pourrais pas comparer à /etc/conf.d/net, j'ai pas ma machine sous les yeux).

----------

## nico_calais

 *davidou2a wrote:*   

> Une livebox qui fonctionne avec WPA...   C'est la 1ere que je vois enfin parmi les livebox pour utilisateur lambda, je savais que les pro etaient en WPA... mais la   BoooUHHH honte a moi j'ai meme pas fait gaffe à ça...  
> 
> Pour WPA je peux malheureusement pas trop t aider, vu que j ai jamais vraiment eu a y toucher...

 

Il me semble que la livebox d'un de mes voisins peut être configuré en wpa mais elles sont toutes en wep par défaut...Grave erreur   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Petit bonhomme

 *George Abitbol wrote:*   

> Perso j'utilise /etc/conf.d/wireless pour la conf wifi, c'est plus propre à mon goût, et en plus c'est bien commenté (o: (je pourrais pas comparer à /etc/conf.d/net, j'ai pas ma machine sous les yeux).

 

J'avais vu le fichier quand j'ai commencé à faire mes tentatives, mais comme je n'avais pas vu avant de tel fichier dans les exemples que je cherchais sur le net je n'étais pas sur, et j'ai fais avec ce que j'avais trouvé. 

Donc je vais tenter d'en faire quelque chose ce week end.   :Smile: 

----------

## jul16ar

J'ai une livebox inventel en WPA ça fonctionne parfaitement.

pour que le WPA fonctionne bien, il faut te connecter à l'interface de config de ta livebox : 192.168.1.1 (admin:admin sauf si tu as changé le pass :p).

Config avancé > wifi >

là tu devrais avoir une liste du genre : 

() WEP seulement

(x) WEP et WPA

() WPA seulement

je te conseil de ne pas utiliser le mode mixte qui merdouille pas mal quand on veut utiliser wpa, passe en WPA seulement. sauvegarde (ça reboot la livebox). (le wep ça suxx :p)

ta config de wpa_supplicant à l'air bonne.

Utilise plutôt le fichier /etc/conf.d/wireless pour la config sans fil:

voici la mienne, pour deux SSID : Jul16ar et SWN

```
jul16ar@Jul16ar ~ $ cat /etc/conf.d/wireless

modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

wpa_supplicant_eth1="-Dwext -c /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf"

config_Jul16ar=( "dhcp" )

dhcpcd_Jul16ar="-R"

dns_servers_Jul16ar=( "80.10.246.130" "80.10.246.3" )

config_SWN=( "dhcp" )

dhcpcd_SWN="-R"

dns_servers_SWN=( "10.20.40.1" "10.1.40.2" )

dns_search_SWN="esi-supinfo.com"
```

EDIT : dans ton wpa_supplicant.conf rajoute la ligne pairwise.

mon fichier :

```

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=wheel

network={

        ssid="Jul16ar"

        scan_ssid=1

        proto=WPA

        key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

        pairwise=TKIP

        psk="xxx"

}

network={

        ssid="SWN"

        scan_ssid=1

        proto=WPA

        key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

        pairwise=TKIP

        psk="xxx"

}
```

EDIT2 :

verifie que /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 existe sinon :

ln -s /etc/init.d/net.lo /etc/init.d/net.wlan0

rc-update add net.wlan0 pour l'activer au boot, et manuelement :

/etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start|stop|restart

et oublie pas dhcp, ça peut aider :p

emerge dhcpcd dhclient

Courage :pLast edited by jul16ar on Sat Mar 24, 2007 9:09 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## jul16ar

 *davidou2a wrote:*   

> Les Livebox Pro utilisent WPA !!! pas les Livebox normales, les livebox Pro soit NOIRES... les autre blanches...
> 
> A mon avis c'est plutot WEP que tu devrais utiliser

 

non toute les livebox supportent le WPA depuis quelque temps (nouveau firmware). mode mixte activé par défaut sur les inventel (thomson) (wep + wpa)

----------

## davidou2a

Hum tu viens de stimuler ma curiosité je vais donc jeter un oeil a la mienne (Livebox SAGEM)

*** EDIT ***

Effectivement depuis peu elles sont passables en WPA, mea culpa   :Embarassed: 

Capture

----------

## Petit bonhomme

Bonjour.

Alors voilà on est en progrés   :Smile:  j'arrive à me connecter par internet grâce à :

```
wpa_supplicant -i wlan0 -c /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf
```

Puis en tapant "dhcpcd wlan0" (mais dans un autre terminal car la commande du dessus ne veut pas me redonner le possibilité d'entrer d'autre commande   :Confused:  )

J'ai opté pour la solution de Jul16ar, sauf qu'au lieu d'utiliser /etc/conf.d/wireless j'ai utilisé /etc/conf.d/net (dans les commentaires de net.wlan0, il y avait marqué qu'il utilisait ce fichier comme configuration), mais voilà ça ne me le mets pas directement lors du boot car il y a une erreur:

```
* Starting wlan0

*   Configuring wireless network for wlan0

*   WEP key is not set for "Livebox-7600" - not connecting

*   Couldn't associate with any access points on wlan0

*   Failed to configure wireless for wlan0
```

Je trouve ça bizarre que j'arrive à me connecter en manuel et pas en automatique alors que j'utilise le même fichier   :Confused:  . Enfin ça y est presque en tout cas.

----------

## davidou2a

sinon essaye d'utiliser Wifi-Radar... j'utilise ça aussi pour mes connections  :Smile:  il prends aussi Wpa

*** EDIT ***

Ou bien tu as :

 *Quote:*   

> wpa_gui est livré avec wpa_supplicant et permet, une fois le service lancé, de gérer les clefs pour votre réseau WPA.

 

----------

